# Have you used Neve's uniforms and equipment?



## nsnsc03 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey everyone,
My agency is looking to put an order in for some job shirts and one of the cheaper places that i have found is Neve's Uniforms and Equipment. 
Has anyone used them before? What has your experience been working with them?
Any feedback is appreciated.
Thanks!
Norman


----------



## Tigger (Jan 2, 2012)

nsnsc03 said:


> Hey everyone,
> My agency is looking to put an order in for some job shirts and one of the cheaper places that i have found is Neve's Uniforms and Equipment.
> Has anyone used them before? What has your experience been working with them?
> Any feedback is appreciated.
> ...



Neve's in Colorado Springs?


----------



## nsnsc03 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Neve's in Colorado Springs?



I think so. I would be ordering from their website though.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 2, 2012)

nsnsc03 said:


> I think so. I would be ordering from their website though.



Ah well can't say I've used the website but their employees were helpful in the store and their prices were alright.


----------



## nsnsc03 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Ah well can't say I've used the website but their employees were helpful in the store and their prices were alright.



Were you purchasing individually or for an organization?

It might be easier to just continue this conversation by PM.


----------

